# Tools that prove their worth more than you realized.



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Two that come to mind that have been mentioned.

1. Knippex pliers wrench-I don't even like to use crescent wrenches any more.

2. Impact driver- I borrowed a friends and started shopping for one the next day.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

How do you spell CNC?

It's like an atm but spelled different


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> What tool(s) do you now have that make you wonder how you got along without them for so long? :wallbash:



A) 2 employees in their mid-20's-should have hired some 15-20 years ago

B) pipe staging. Can't tell you how wonderful it is now to climb up 2-3 stories and have that 5 ft. wide sidewalk wrapping level around the perimeter of the work area .

C)propane fired soldering iron for copper work

D) Money- both my investment portfolio and adequate working capital in the business

Stephen


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My multiQuip Mix "N" Go. It was life changing to not mix in a wheel barrow anymore.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> My multiQuip Mix "N" Go. It was life changing to not mix in a wheel barrow anymore.


You pour your own cookies? The lumber yard here has them already poured. $7 for a 12" cookie or $3:50 for a 60 lb bag of premixed


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Gary H said:


> You pour your own cookies? The lumber yard here has them already poured. $7 for a 12" cookie or $3:50 for a 60 lb bag of premixed


Yes, We do our own footings. I use premixed bags a lot but I still have to add water and mix it. This machine does that. Works great for deck footings and sometimes I do fence posts. :whistling:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Yes, We do our my own footings. I use premixed bags a lot but I still have to add water and mix it. This machine does that. Works great for deck footings and sometimes I do fence posts. :whistling:


Before premade cookies we used to set the post and then dump the bag of premixed around the post dry. Now I look back and think how dumb that was. But that's the way everyone did it in the day. Some still do it that way but now we are required to place a cookie u dee the post. Some inspectors will check and will red tag the job if there is no concrete under the post


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Before premade cookies we used to set the post and then dump the bag of premixed around the post dry. Now I look back and think how dumb that was. But that's the way everyone did it in the day. Some still do it that way but now we are required to place a cookie u dee the post. Some inspectors will check and will red tag the job if there is no concrete under the post


What do you guys call a "cookie"..... that round , almost stepping stone" pad.....

Don't you have to pier it in MI..... and I would think Mike has to pier it being in Cali.... even without freezing/heaving issues. .....

Hell, he probably needs a cubic yard hold down pad , fully caged with #6, with $500 of Simson hold down krap on a heliac welded frame and a sign that the deck might cause cancer.:thumbup:

Best


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

My spring nail set, it makes a good impression on the job from peope watching me everytime I take it out. 

Cordless 18v 6 1/2 Dewalt circular saw, I'm amazed how many cuts I get out of it with a Lithium battery, I've installed a lot of millwork without ever taking out the corded saw.

I second the right angle drill attachment, I have the Milwaukee one and it's been a life saver several time.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> What do you guys call a "cookie"..... that round , almost stepping stone" pad.....
> 
> Don't you have to pier it in MI..... and I would think Mike has to pier it being in Cali.... even without freezing/heaving issues. .....
> 
> ...


Concrete cookies are about 8" thick and round. Different sizes for differ t loads.

Piers? No way! We drill a hole, drop a cookie , set the posts. Pole barns and decks the same way.

And to add to the horror I have never seen anyone put a post cap on concerete to hold the treated wood off a concrete porch. I do it and always get funny looks from the lumber yard because I am the only one doing it.

Back on topic.

MM is the best tool along with the liner link chain saw. Makes cutting stringers fast and easy.

Lasers. Although around my area , its still a rare item to see anyone have or even used one.

Alum-a-pole pump jacks.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Three things I can think of right off the bat:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> Three things I can think of right off the bat:


That first pic looks like the tool Arnold used to pull that tracking device out of his head though his nose in " the running man" movie. Still makes me cring when ever I see that.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

If you think about it,..the best tool, by far,...is the thing residing in your skull.......:laughing:..:clap:




That ,IMO - is one you can not live, or work ,....without.....



B,


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Rail saw (mine is a Makita), Oscillating tool (Fein Multi-master), Gecko guides, CTL, impact drivers..to name a few. 

On the opposite end of the spectrum is any tool that claims to be a multi-function tool. My experience is that they don't perform any function anywhere nearly as well as the single function tool.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> If you think about it,..the best tool, by far,...is the thing residing in your skull.......:laughing:..:clap:
> 
> That ,IMO - is one you can not live, or work ,....without.....
> 
> B,


That's true. The human mind is the most powerful weapon ever built. Nothing comes close to what it can do


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Multi-tool, pc drywall sander seem to get more action than I anticipated.

The roto-zip makes clean work of hanging, and is usually good for making a HO smile....









Happy Thanksgiving!:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Or,....fail to do.....:laughing:,....

I think it all starts there.......everything else .....:whistling



B,


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe this is just too obvious....a vac at least 5 HP + reusable fine particle filter. I like the portable one, too....and the one you can stand on.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Gary H said:


> That first pic looks like the tool Arnold used to pull that tracking device out of his head though his nose in " the running man" movie. Still makes me cring when ever I see that.


I believe that was "Total Recall"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> If you think about it,..the best tool, by far,...is the thing residing in your skull.......:laughing:..:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines missing :whistling


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Multi position ladders, love going from an A frame setup to a 21 foot ladder in seconds without having to go back to the van to switch ladders. I also have to say my multimeter


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Multi position ladders, love going from an A frame setup to a 21 foot ladder in seconds without having to go back to the van to switch ladders. I also have to say my multimeter


Never thought anyone would say those piles of crap are worth anything.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Never thought anyone would say those piles of crap are worth anything.


 I really love mine, I have 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I love these for mitered frames.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> I really love mine, I have 3 :thumbsup:


Kam.... What maker/model do you recommend... are they very heavy relative to standard light-duty ladders.

Lowes has a Werner 17 ft (300lb capacity) on black friday for 99.
#251378

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Impact driver for sure. Japanese backhand saw, and a good corded circular saw. I got so sick of having to trim a half dozens doors down for a job and having to wait on my batteries to catch up. Also speaking of doors a hinge jig is priceless.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Was waiting for someone to say Japanese backsaw.The flush cut Japanese saw is also very handy


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Kam.... What maker/model do you recommend... are they very heavy relative to standard light-duty ladders.
> 
> Lowes has a Werner 17 ft (300lb capacity) on black friday for 99.
> #251378
> ...


That's the one I have, and it's retarded heavy, and after a year the locks start to not work correctly


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have the Little Giant in a couple of sizes. The are heavy! I still like using them as a step ladder, but hate using them as extension ladders. Too much trouble setting up and taking down. I just bought a new 20' extension ladder because I was tired of that rigmarole.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's the one I have, and it's retarded heavy, and after a year the locks start to not work correctly


I think they are ok for guys who work by themselves, give them to a crew and they aren't going to last. Or worse, when using them as an extension ladder the middle connection will fail. I've had to carry bundles of shingles up to the roof on those ladders when they are way to loose/worn out and its not pleasant. 

When I had an amish crew pouring my basement concrete the took one of mine and decided to use it as a walk plank to get over the overdig. Frickin morons.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's the one I have, and it's retarded heavy, and after a year the locks start to not work correctly


The one worth getting which I have is the Little Giant Revolution, it's 20% lighter then the original. I own the 17 footer. It's great for balcony work. Once your done down below with the hardware, you can turn it into an extension ladder for access above. I used to have to carry too many ladders. This is important, because I refuse to pull a trailer.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I think they are ok for guys who work by themselves, give them to a crew and they aren't going to last. Or worse, when using them as an extension ladder the middle connection will fail. I've had to carry bundles of shingles up to the roof on those ladders when they are way to loose/worn out and its not pleasant.
> 
> When I had an amish crew pouring my basement concrete the took one of mine and decided to use it as a walk plank to get over the overdig. Frickin morons.


I do prefer to use my extension ladder as well, however when I am working alone and know I will be switching back and forth between an A frame and an extension I use the multi purpose. 

Usually watch for them to be on sale, I don't find them to heavy but I do find them stupid expensive unless on sale.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Far and away, nail guns. Specifically the Paslode Impulse guns. I originally bought my first one as a specialized tool for high work and quick jobs like trimming a replacement door where 3 pieces or so of trim need fastening. Now, air guns rarely leave the shop.

I have to agree with Warren on the pump jacks too. Dollar for dollar, they have probably been my most valuable purchase overall. They have a very specific duty, but are very hard to compare to when it comes to versatility.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Kam.... What maker/model do you recommend... are they very heavy relative to standard light-duty ladders. Lowes has a Werner 17 ft (300lb capacity) on black friday for 99. #251378 Thanks Peter


I have one of those and two 22's. They're definitely heavier than a light duty ladder but not by too much and certainly not prohibitively so.

So for what it does it's worth it, no question. Way lighter and easier to maneuver than an extension. 

Just saw that deal, id get one again but don't need it.

Only complaint is the plastic feet on the middle portion of the ladder, fall out. Contact cement fixed that. Worth noting that this part of the ladder doesn't rest on the ground ever unless you remove it and use it as a 4' ladder ( never )


----------



## amreiley (Nov 4, 2013)

I recently got a Kobalt 32-piece double drive screwdriver set. I mostly use it around the house, but man is this tool awesome.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> ..----that 'magic tool' has seen a lot of action---


One of my crew wouldn't know what you meant if you called it anything else.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Far and away, nail guns. Specifically the Paslode Impulse guns. I originally bought my first one as a specialized tool for high work and quick jobs like trimming a replacement door where 3 pieces or so of trim need fastening. Now, air guns rarely leave the shop.
> 
> I have to agree with Warren on the pump jacks too. Dollar for dollar, they have probably been my most valuable purchase overall. They have a very specific duty, but are very hard to compare to when it comes to versatility.


I didn't know you owned any Paslode guns. :whistling Are they any good :laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Switching from a drill to an impact gun, multimaster, and a rail saw.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

My Estwing Hammertooth. I saw it and thought it looked kind of clever, used it and realized that it absolutely kicked a$$. 
The flashlight that came with my Milwaukee cordless set. Initially it seemed like a reason for them to say that there were four tools. You really do need to look over, under, and around some odd, dark places more often than you think.
A good set of water stones. There is sharp, and then there is Sharp.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The only one that stands out for me is my festool table saw/router table. I get excited every time I have to get the thing out. I do love my other festools but that thing edges by on my best tool to use.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> What do you use it for?


 Well it's great for measuring! It's a nice small straight edge! It has a really good feel to it! Idk all I can say is get one and use it for a while and then you will feel naked without it!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I like those 6" rules for precise things, like setting up the tablesaw or router for woodwork.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

tyb525 said:


> I like those 6" rules for precise things, like setting up the tablesaw or router for woodwork.


Six inch combination square. Mark reveals, score rips etc


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hey not for nothing but Craftsman/Sears ripped this tool off of the original manufacturer LoggerHead. http://loggerheadtools.com/
> Sears used to sell them but then realized that they could undercut the Made in USA version that LoggerHead makes and put out their own Made in China version.


That is worth a try. I wonder how it would work on partially stripped bolts


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pearce Services said:


> That is worth a try. I wonder how it would work on partially stripped bolts


It's so bulky it doesn't fit anywhere...total piece of crap.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Oscillating tool! Love my Bosch, use it on almost every job for something...from cutting clean holes in siding, sanding projects, cabinet installs, you name it! Mine's the Bosch MX30E, holding up perfectly after 6 months!


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Not sure if this counts...But...

A Coffee Maker at the shop, The guys leave the shop with a coffee, saving at least 20 minutes times 5 guys everyday since they are not stopping to get coffee in the morning.

Impact Driver, Demo Saw, and Portaband


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep, coffee maker counts. Saves time, saves money. Definition of a tool.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

My 3 lb mini maul that was $4 at Princess Auto. A store like Harbor Freight. 

That thing always seems to come in handy somewhere.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

My tractor


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Pearce Services said:


> Not sure if this counts...But...
> 
> A Coffee Maker at the shop, The guys leave the shop with a coffee, saving at least 20 minutes times 5 guys everyday since they are not stopping to get coffee in the morning.
> 
> Impact Driver, Demo Saw, and Portaband





Leo G said:


> Yep, coffee maker counts. Saves time, saves money. Definition of a tool.


I have one in the trailer, saves lots of time and money


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd say my RIDGID Jobmax multi-tool, grinder with wet/dry disc.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Multimaster, Hilti laser distance measure, 21g pin nailer.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Since Patrick threw tractor in here . I guess I can say my Genie manlift. It has saved me so much time and has more then paid for it self. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JLG Articulating Boom Lift, multi master, Leica Disto....:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> What got me thinking about this thread was turning a nut in a tight space. I'm considering one of those Craftsman ratcheting wrenches that grab everything. They seem gimmicky, but might be worth it after all.


Bought a full set of standard and metric on Black Friday at Sears.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bullet Tools Magnum Shear. The tool that has directly made me the most money. It is an absolute life saver on jobs like condos, townhouses, etc. Really and multilevel setting it saves me easily a day of labor just walking up and down stairs. No dust, cut right where you work (I literally drag it with me as I work across the floor), blades last forever - even longer if dressed occasionally. I remember when I first got it, it added 30-40sf of production per hour of labor instantly. That's anywhere from a $60-$120/hr gross bump.... yeah it paid for itself the first job. Compared to walking outside and making a cut it is as big of a change as going from a hammer to a nail gun. The only downside is the weight and its bulky so if you're tight on space it can be hard to find a place to put it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Bullet Tools Magnum Shear. The tool that has directly made me the most money. It is an absolute life saver on jobs like condos, townhouses, etc. Really and multilevel setting it saves me easily a day of labor just walking up and down stairs. No dust, cut right where you work (I literally drag it with me as I work across the floor), blades last forever - even longer if dressed occasionally. I remember when I first got it, it added 30-40sf of production per hour of labor instantly. That's anywhere from a $60-$120/hr gross bump.... yeah it paid for itself the first job. Compared to walking outside and making a cut it is as big of a change as going from a hammer to a nail gun. The only downside is the weight and its bulky so if you're tight on space it can be hard to find a place to put it.


Which model?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

griz said:


> JLG Articulating Boom Lift, multi master, Leica Disto....:thumbsup:


+1 on the laser distance measure. Don't know what I did without it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Spencer said:


> Which model?


I have two. The first one I bought was the original model - they only had one model at the time. The second one is an X series. Both are 13" width. The X series cut table is longer so it is more stable but the original series is a little better built. The only glaring things I don't like are more options for fence positions and they need an led light or a laser badly. If light conditions are poor you can't see your cut mark very easily, especially on darker products.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jay hole said:


> The Starrett 6 inch satin chrome rule, model No. C 604 RE. I have to get mine off eBay but it's worth the money. I'm such a snob about it I won't walk onto a job with out it.


I carry one to


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I have two. The first one I bought was the original model - they only had one model at the time. The second one is an X series. Both are 13" width. The X series cut table is longer so it is more stable but the original series is a little better built. The only glaring things I don't like are more options for fence positions and they need an led light or a laser badly. If light conditions are poor you can't see your cut mark very easily, especially on darker products.


Thanks. Yet another specialty tool to add to my list... :no:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Spencer said:


> Thanks. Yet another specialty tool to add to my list... :no:


Lol yeah but this one is costing you money by not having it. Seriously, production speeds up so much from not having to make trips to the saw not to mention cleanup at the end of the day is quicker also. When I have drop rooms to do where I may only have to rip three or four boards I just use the jig saw and the shear. The miter and table saws don't even come off of the truck. A jigsaw with good dust control and every single cut is made inside the room your working in.... that's a fair amount of walking saved and cleanup even in a typical 12X12 bedroom.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Metro M & L said:


> Six inch combination square. Mark reveals, score rips etc


That's on the list too. I have 2 of them.

Also, a radius plane is nice.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I've worked on a framing crew for 4+ years and I've never seen/heard of a combination square til I started posting on this forum a few months ago. I was taught to use a speed square, and that's all I've ever seen anyone use. tell me what the difference is with a combination square, and does it replace a speed square or do you carry a combination square in addition to carrying a speed square? thanks in advance.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> I've worked on a framing crew for 4+ years and I've never seen/heard of a combination square til I started posting on this forum a few months ago. I was taught to use a speed square, and that's all I've ever seen anyone use. tell me what the difference is with a combination square, and does it replace a speed square or do you carry a combination square in addition to carrying a speed square? thanks in advance.


I carry a Swanson speed square 99% of the time. It has notches for your pencil/knife from 3/4 to 2.5" I think, which I really like for rips. I dont use the combo square for framing.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> I've worked on a framing crew for 4+ years and I've never seen/heard of a combination square til I started posting on this forum a few months ago. I was taught to use a speed square, and that's all I've ever seen anyone use. tell me what the difference is with a combination square, and does it replace a speed square or do you carry a combination square in addition to carrying a speed square? thanks in advance.


As a framer you'll most likely find yourself reaching for the speed square. The big advantage of a combination square is you can set it to mark a certain depth. I mostly use a combination square in the field to set the reveal of window and door casing.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kreg multi mark . Always carry it. Great little tool for reveals


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The trim plane.
Little bugger that I have cost me all of $7, and it fits right in my tool pouch. I don't really use it all that often, but when I need it I am really glad I have it there.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

My newest is the Gorilla work platform that was $17 on black Friday. Between hanging strapping on Monday, and cabinets today, it has already paid for itself a few times.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I really wish I bought 2 of those platforms instead of just 1


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Did anybody mention a 6 in one screwdriver. Another one: Soldering gun.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Did anybody mention a 6 in one screwdriver. Another one: Soldering gun.


My Piquic stubby has lived in my tool belt for the last 6 years. Love it for doing door hardware.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> I really wish I bought 2 of those platforms instead of just 1


I bought 3 but gave one to my step father. Even if I kept all 3 I wouldn't feel like I had too many.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Did anybody mention a 6 in one screwdriver. Another one: Soldering gun.


Multibit screwdrivers are priceless. I carry a Weller PSI100K everywhere I go...but I must admit I really don't use it like I use to.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

flashheatingand said:


> Did anybody mention a 6 in one screwdriver. Another one: Soldering gun.


Definitely a must have. :thumbup:

Klein 11-in-1


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Definitely a must have. :thumbup:
> 
> Klein 11-in-1


I've lost so many 10-in-1 and 11-in-1 drivers. I prefer the QuickPic because the bits are of better quality and fit an impact driver.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I've lost so many 10-in-1 and 11-in-1 drivers. I prefer the QuickPic because the bits are of better quality and fit an impact driver.


And they are cheap cheap....doesn't hurt to lose them.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Multibit screwdrivers are priceless. I carry a Weller PSI100K everywhere I go...but I must admit I really don't use it like I use to.


Wera Kraftform for me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Wera Kraftform for me.


Mine was left on top an alarm panel at the Tim Hortons in the rideau centre...never too be seen again.


----------

